# going to turbo the sr20de in 3 weeks< help<



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I am currently completeing my list of items for my turbo set up. all i am missing is few things but i want to post what i got so you guys know what i am working with.
I have 
1.garrett T3 .48 .63a/r
2.turbonetics oil lines and supply
3.turbonetics deltagate
4.370cc injectors from a Q45
5.J30 mafs
6.gauge pod with ,boost,oil press, and water temp
7.apexi turbo timer + harness
8. spare sr20de ecu <waiting to be sent to JWT ??< dont know what program
9. custom log manifold
10.hot shot FMIC
11.blitz bov
12.k&n filter 
13. walboro fuel pump

I know i am missing the intercooler piping and custom exhahust from turbo and the reprogramed ecu .
i dont know the diffrences with the JWT programs and which to get. 
as for the fuel pressure regulator and dont know if i actually need one. and boost controll i dont know if to go manual or with a profec B.
any help is greatly appreciated.
thanks 
Rod


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get rid of the deltagate and get a good safe unit like a Tial.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

i have heard of other people that have a deltagate on the sr20 motor and they say it works fine. 
I also forgot to mention i got
14.unorthodox racing crank and water pump pulleys.
15.fidanza flywheel
16.competition clutch (Ironman series)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I personally know a guy who blew 3 SR20s because of a deltagate. I'd avoid them, I've heard nothing but bad things about them.


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=49894


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

Rodrigo said:


> i dont know the diffrences with the JWT programs and which to get.
> As for the fuel pressure regulator, I don't know if I actually need one. I don't know if I should go manual or with a profec B boost controller.
> any help is greatly appreciated.
> thanks
> Rod


JWT will advise you on which program -- they optimize for everything such as fuel pressure, cams, injectors, etc. When you send them your ECU they will ask what all you are running and will educate you accordingly.

SR20 folks love the Profec B.

Amount of boost will determine your FPR needs. Some folks do not use them, others with mad boost do use them.


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

Rodrigo said:


> 5.J30 mafs
> 13. walboro fuel pump


For the long term you may want a Ford Cobra MAF -- JWT will program for that.

Make sure your Walbro is 255lph, not 190lph. If its the part for the Z32TT then you're in good shape.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

ok, my goal HP. is 250 i am happy with that . daily i want 5-7 lbs of boost and when i want to come out and play  no more than 10lbs of boost .
i will take you advice and lose the deltagate and buy a tail. eventhough this will slow down my project right now it will help me in the long run. thanks

as for JWT i just talked to them and this guy Ben, told me to go with a j30 or 300zx mafs they are both the same. a 4 bar program ,9.5.1 stock compression and that to raise the rev limiter. $595 + shipping and 7-8 weeks 

the walboro i have in my hand and it is about 6 inches by 1 1/2". it says walboro GSS341
04404-1S made in usa
pat 4500270 5421306

i am prety sure it is a 255 but i will double check.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i know the Gss342 is the direct drop in for the b14.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> i know the Gss342 is the direct drop in for the b14.


I purchased mine from Mmotorsports and i told them i need one for a 96 200sx SE-R and that i was going turbo and needed more fuel. and this is what i got. anyhow i just droped him a email just to make sure.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

ok i am sending out my ECU to JWT today i just finished closing the deal. this is the set up.
4 bar turbo program 
9.5.1 compression
370cc injectors
7700 rev limit
j30 or 300zx mafs
egr and rear o2 sensor resistor 

he said i should get a nismo 1 to 1 fuel pressure regulator.<<more $$$$


----------

